# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Sybase database edit tool

## Merrion

Title : Database query tool
Description : A database editor for Sybase SQL Server
Feature list : Allows you to edit tables, views, store dprocedures etc.

Author name : Duncan Jones
System Requirements : Tested against Sybase XI driver
License info : Freeware

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (submitted:  11-17-2005) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

